# No respons from Timothy Armes?



## Sverre (Feb 17, 2011)

I have bought WSPP Impact and the product seems very promising. I've discovered a few bugs and needs for improvement. It was a good progress in development with new versions to 18th January 2011, then full stop. Tried to email Timothy twice with no response. Started a thread in Lightroom forum and was directed to this forum.

I see other threads around Timothy's products and no response from the author.

This worries me a lot. I will not start using a product with no support or further development. Do you have any experience with other products from the same author?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe Tim doesn't spend much time on the forums, but I'm surprised you've not had a response to your email. I've pinged him about this thread.

John


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Ping John.

I try my hardest to reply to emails as quickly as possible, and mostly my responses are the same day (otherwise my inbox gets out of control).  However, if I'm on a shoot or otherwise occupied it can take longer.

At the moment I have a newborn in the house, I'm tired, I was ill all last week, and I'm generally not following stuff as much as usual.  Development on WSPP has of course not stopped, however I'm letting it settle a little since there are a couple of niggling problems that I'm trying to track down.  Not only that, but I also have to keep on top of my photography business too.

That all said, I can't find any email from you Sverre.  It may have gone into my spam box, or it may have been accidentally deleted.  Either way, can you please send it again?

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Sverre (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Tim,

Happy to hear from you. I tried to email you January 3de and February 6th from my email address [email protected]. I used '[email protected]' - is that correct?

Anyway - I think it's even better to use this forum to share ideas and problems with others. I start a new thread with the right topic


----------

